# Specialized P.26 vs Street 2



## _robertpaulson_ (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse, but I looked through the forums already and couldnt find much.

Looking to get back into DJ after a long hiatus. I live in the city so wouldnt mind using it at urban parks too.

Close to getting either the P26 or P Street 1 or 2.

Recommendations?

I'm 5'10 and notice the p.26, on Specialized site, says it only comes in a Large. Anyone have any experience on one?

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

My impression of the P.Street is that it's a watered-down dirt jumper.... or conversely, it's a casual mtb dressed up with dirt jumper/bmx-ish aspects....

Further discussion here:
Is the specialized p street 2 really a dirt jumper? - Pinkbike Forum


----------

